# Had baby 7 weeks ago with ivf do I try naturally for a sibling right away?



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

My baby Jacob is 7 weeks old weds. He  is a really good and chilled out baby. My hubby says to not go on pill because it might give us a chance for a sibbling for him. I worry if it doesn't happen I will become obsessed again! I also on another hand worry if it happens really fast it's to soon. I do want a second child but really don't want to go through ivf again it's so stressful. Has any1 else got caught naturally how soon if so? Will I be more fertile now I've had a baby? X


----------



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations on your baby boy. Mine is due in the next couple of weeks. He was ivf too. We've decided not to use contraception. I've never had a natural bfp and before ivf I had fertility meds for a long period of time, making no difference. We'd be delighted with a baby even so close together. We're actually hoping it happens quickly as the thought of having to plan and pay for ivf is a killer. We were lucky enough we got an NHs go and thankfully had success. 

I get wht you say about being obsessed again, but I don't think this would happen too soon as you have your baby to focus on. Well that's my opinion for us. You'd also be coming at it from a different perspective as it's a sibling, not your only hope of a child. 

I think it's also different if there'd been a c section involved as they recommend a good space between babies, to avoid rupture. I'll be following this thread to see what responses you get.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

It really is a personal choice.  I struggled after our first son, so went straight on the pill, as the thought of another baby filled me with dread! 

However, there is a lady on my birth board whose second is due any day now and her first turns one in a week or two.  It was a surprise natural BFP after having ICSI for her first.

Yes, if it happened soon then it would be hard work, but if you have support from family then go for it.

Good luck.

X


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks guys think I will just see what happens and not use contraception. I am lucky to have a baby that sleeps reasonably well. I had an extremely fast natural first delivery no complications or even pain relief so not having to worry on c-section problems. I have been thinking hard and after 5 years and finally getting our son think why use contraception now! We had failed ivf at one point so every chance it won't happen anyway. It was unexplained infertility with poor egg quality first ivf cycle.  My hubby would like to use frozen embryos at end of maternity should I not get pregnant before this. I have said all along I wouldn't be bothered if we had an only child because at least we had him. I do feel like I would love another just to complete the family if we can. Good luck weebear for your baby being due and congrats to you. Staceysm I can understand it being hard if you struggled first time each baby is individual so guess it works differently for all of us  it's a shame you had a tough time.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,

I am trying naturally for number 3   First born was natural 16 years ago with a different partner. Second DS was the result of ICSI and was born 6 months ago. I was content and said 'no more' but once I had recovered from the birth, I asked DH if he felt the same and he does   Sadly the TTC bug hasn't disappeared for me and I am constantly checking my dates, signs of ovulation...   DH and I had a BFP in 201 which ended in MC   so we know there is a chance but DH's sperm tend to die off quickly (within hours).

I wish you luck-go with your gut feeling


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Good luck faithope on baby 3 it would be great if we could conceive naturally would save a lot of stress on ivf and even the cost of it. It won't be easy if we had 2 close but nice growing up together. Lots of ppl say your more fertile after a baby so that's why I just feel get it out the way never know our luck. My sis says I'm silly but then she conceived her child on a 1 night stand! I been with my hubby 8 yrs and have full hands on support so think it's better circumstances. X


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*leb* good luck  it's not up to other people to have an opinion on how you will cope etc-it's your life, not theirs  it's funny you say about being fertile after birth- I am exculsively breastfeeding and was told fertility would be low/non existant. Well my periods returned 3 months after he was born. I feel my ovulation and 2 days ago I had tons of EWCM and cramping, then EWCM with fresh blood streaks. I read up on the net and it indicates excellent fertility!! Shame dh fell asleep that night


----------



## lambanana (Jul 8, 2010)

We decided not to use contraception after DD was born (April 2012) we both have fertility issues and agreed if she got to 3 and no sign of another we'd transfer our frosties. I didn't get AF back until just before Christmas (clearly one of those for whom breast feeding stops them) but I've just got a natural bfp first time ever. We ttc for years them had two lots of ICSI for our daughter but pregnant within 6 natural cycles now. Obviously very tentative and really worried it will all go wrong but amazed that I got a natural bfp at all.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*lambanana* Congratulations!   its a sticky, theres no reason why it won't be xx Love stories like this  Keep in touch to let us know how you are getting on x


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

So far had a period that was light then was really late on the next period tested thinking I could be pregnant bfn! Af started the following day. My boy is 12 weeks old now so still very early days it would be nice if it did happen naturally but not holding to much hope to be honest. I'm really enjoying being a mummy to my boy  xx


----------



## Marie1970 (Mar 9, 2011)

I guess it depends on your age and how difficult it is for you to get pregnant. my fertiity specilist told me to go away and enjoy my baby. i saw him when my son was 3 months old and i was 43. Boy do i regret listening to him. i bitterly regret not trying straight away as since then all my numbers dropped over night. And its so much harder now doing IVF with a toddler i started again when he was 11 months and finished breast feeding and its been 10 straight months of Cycles. No breaks. just the required bleed breaks after M/C or failed cycle. I wish i had started sooner. Good luck to you i hope your pregant already!


----------



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

I just gad my son and even after a traumatic birth I want to be trying when he's 6 months. I'm waiting that long due to having had a section. However I've never had a natural bfp so well see what gap pens.


----------

